# 18 1/2 & 19 1/2 Tog Caught on Morning Star 3/30 NICE



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Monty's report Fish Report 3/31/11 
Some Dandies & The Jinx 
A Gift
Restoration Priorities

Halfway into the day a fellow who had driven from Brooklyn, NY puts a 13+ pound tog in the boat. Very Nice. A personal best - Really Good Fish - A Reward For Perseverance. 
Many clients, however, have not had a bite. 
Here come a few more fish; a couple taggers, a couple decent keepers, a 12 pounder. 
And still some clients have yet to have a bite. 
Consensus: "They're only biting the white-leg crabs." (which are really rock crab) 
I do have clients that will spend far more money going to get their own bait than the ticket costs.. 

Another Brooklyn native, Pat, nears his limit; 3 very nice fish-- I believe each was north of 8 pounds. 
The client next to him is fishing white-leg crabs, has been on many a trip this year, has won the pool about 1/3 the time, speaks fluent Russian, 
And hasn't had a bite, Not a fish. 
Other clients too have not had a bite. 

So my friend Alex, eager to appease the tog gods, turns around & cuts the codfish jig off his other rod and throws it overboard. 
Jinx gone, he puts a hermit crab on and catches his first fish on his first bite. He puts his other hermit-crab on and catches another. 
Now he's out of hermits. 

Then Pat catches a monster of about 18 1/2 pounds, An awesome personal best. All 4 fish fish caught on white-leg crabs. 
Alex, fishing exactly next to Pat & fishing white-leggers all day, has two bites on hermit crab and no others.. 
Another fellow sticks to his guns; goes with blue claw, the eatin' crab; catches two decent fish. 
Some fish are caught on the boat's green crab. 
Perhaps a 1/4 of the day's anglers, including me, never have a bite on any crab or clam; We await another day to feel the beast pull.

Fish Pool: Pat's 18 1/2 pound tog is second to Scott's 19 1/2 pound tog. What Fish!

*WELL DONE MY FRIEND,YOU DESERVE IT!!!*

Here are pics members from noreast.com Pat bellyup1 and Patry 57 who had a 13.5 lber as well. 

Pat Bellyup1 with his 18.64 lber is in the bottom pic and Patry 57 up top.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------



## Heavyheaver1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice catches


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

wow those are some awsome tog


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Freakin Awesome


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

now those are some bad ass togg . lovely


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

If they were females I bet Monty was lobbying to release them - maybe even offer a free trip if they did.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Tog are some ugly lookin fish but they are one of the tastiest in my opinion. Great catch guys.


----------

